# Looking 2 add a DTG Printer 2 my Mobile Trailer



## outlawembroidery

Hello I'am looking to add a DTG Printer to my Mobile Vending Trailer We run 3 Embroidery heads, and have 1 heat press to do heat transfers, So I'am looking for some help to see which printer would be the best for our trailer. Best quality, easy to use, Basicaly just looking to get the best bang for the buck. Any Info would be great.

Thanks


----------



## DAGuide

Because it is in a trailer, you might want to think about one that will allow you to lock down the printhead (i.e. 4800 / 4800 based printer). Because of all the bouncing around it will go through being in a trailer on wheels, you might find it beneficial. You also might want to think about going with a closed cartridge system as well to minimize the amount of air bubbles that can form in your ink delivery system.


----------



## TSW2005

I would love to see some pics of your setup. What kind of events do you do?
I am in the process of looking into setting up the same kind of rig.

Im on the East Coast and do alot of sports leagues that we push merchandise for.
Just an idea, but seeing as you already have a heat press, and Im sure some sort of computer, would a die sub printer work with transfers?

thanks


----------



## outlawembroidery

Send me your e-mail and I'll send you some Pics It is a 38ft 5th wheel Trailer With an 12ft Awning that goes down the length of the trailerside, 6500watt Gen 2 AC units when it's HOT you need two with the vending door open and heat press going. We stock over 180 diffrent styles of caps in the trailer, along with jackets, sweat****rs, hoodies, vest, pullovers, asso T-shirts colors ect. I like to do events that deal with motorsports ( Car Shows, Dirt Track Racing, Demo Derby, Snowmobile Racing, MotoX, Drags. Biker Stuff ) They seem to spend more $$$ then other groups. How I do Events now is I'am the only vender selling event items such as T-shirt embroidery Items (Caps Jackets ect) I try to be a one stop shop for the people that are putting on the event, We also do vinyl signs so we try to do all of there signs also, so we make some money on the event befor we even get there, How I have been trying to sell my sevrices to the people that put on these events is that we can take care of all of there T-shirt Sales We make them on site We stock all sizes of T-shirts from XS Youth to 6X so everyone can get a shirt that wants one and there is no shirts left over at the end of the event.
No leftovers more profit for everone. Then we give them a cut of the overall sales from the event. Can die sub prints work on dark shirts ? Will it work on 100% cotton T-shirts. What is the printing cost VS DTG. 
Thanks Jesse


----------



## DAGuide

Sounds like a nice setup. Inkjet dye sub only works on polyester and hard items with a polyester coating on them. It is also a light digital transfer only - so no dark garments. If you compare the cost of a standard print on a dtg (between $0.20 to $0.60) to that of a dye sub, it is basically the same. A dtg print becomes expensive when you add up the cost of pretreatment and white ink for a dark garment.


----------



## brentonchad

outlawembroidery said:


> Send me your e-mail and I'll send you some Pics It is a 38ft 5th wheel Trailer With an 12ft Awning that goes down the length of the trailerside, 6500watt Gen 2 AC units when it's HOT you need two with the vending door open and heat press going. We stock over 180 diffrent styles of caps in the trailer, along with jackets, sweat****rs, hoodies, vest, pullovers, asso T-shirts colors ect. I like to do events that deal with motorsports ( Car Shows, Dirt Track Racing, Demo Derby, Snowmobile Racing, MotoX, Drags. Biker Stuff ) They seem to spend more $$$ then other groups. How I do Events now is I'am the only vender selling event items such as T-shirt embroidery Items (Caps Jackets ect) I try to be a one stop shop for the people that are putting on the event, We also do vinyl signs so we try to do all of there signs also, so we make some money on the event befor we even get there, How I have been trying to sell my sevrices to the people that put on these events is that we can take care of all of there T-shirt Sales We make them on site We stock all sizes of T-shirts from XS Youth to 6X so everyone can get a shirt that wants one and there is no shirts left over at the end of the event.
> No leftovers more profit for everone. Then we give them a cut of the overall sales from the event. Can die sub prints work on dark shirts ? Will it work on 100% cotton T-shirts. What is the printing cost VS DTG.
> Thanks Jesse


Are you using custom designs or just using stock clipart for the t's and hoodies? We have been looking into this as my father-in-law is the pit chief of a sprint car team and it seems that everyone wants "their car with their sponsors" on the shirt which means a custom shirt for every team/fan.

chad


----------



## outlawembroidery

brentonchad said:


> Are you using custom designs or just using stock clipart for the t's and hoodies? We have been looking into this as my father-in-law is the pit chief of a sprint car team and it seems that everyone wants "their car with their sponsors" on the shirt which means a custom shirt for every team/fan.
> 
> chad


We use the picture's from the car so it looks correct. So yes we use custom design on most of T-Shirt. So yes each team has there own file. But when we do larger team orders we use screenprint. But if I had a DTG I could print shirts at the track if needed for teams or customer that need a diffrent size or color.


----------



## kepps2813

its great when fans can come down and say they want this driver or that one and u can go and take the pic of that car and print it on the spot! leads to more and more sales.


----------



## brentonchad

Jesse- are you doing photo prints of the cars or are you doing the illustrated designs - what you see all the fans wearing?

I can see doing the photo's on the spot - but the illustrated designs take time as you ahve to add the sponsors,etc - and of course you don't want the layout to look the same. If this is what you are doing - did you get the pics of the cars prior to the events or simply make them as you attended the events?


----------



## outlawembroidery

We use illustrated art work, So each design is custom But we want to do the photo Prints also So that is why we are looking at a DTG Printer any Questions you can call me here at the shop 406-452-1448


----------



## kepps2813

Jesse,
Another good idea would be if you had several background on file then they could choose one they like you would only have to trim out the pic of the car and place some text about 15-20 min work and you would be ready to print. I use photoshop and found a place u can get graphic backgrounds that you would already. they look like this.  hope that gives u some ides. Karen


----------



## fdsales

Some of these DTG machines have print heads that are very sensatitve to tempeature & humidity changes. Also, if you're at a race track w/ 90 degress temp & 90% humidity, and dust flying around, you're going to have problems w/ the print heads clogging up, as well as other problems. Also, if you plan to print dark shirts, where will you pretreat? These machines require a lot of maintenance, more than any embroidery machine, and although some models may travel OK, I think in the long run, you'll have more trouble than what's it's worth.


----------



## outlawembroidery




----------



## outlawembroidery




----------



## outlawembroidery




----------



## outlawembroidery

Here are a few Pics of the trailer


----------



## outlawembroidery

Here was my first trailer was just to small


----------



## outlawembroidery

At night under awning


----------



## kepps2813

Jesse, Nice pics. Looks like a comfy set up. What tracks do you go to? We race the Michigan tracks and sometimes Indiana. Just wondered if we would ever run into each other. Karen


----------



## outlawembroidery

We are from Montana, So we work more of the Western States But I did get my trailer from Bristol IN That was one hell of a drive out and back in 4 days 3200 miles


----------



## kepps2813

wow guess that would have been. Well don't sound like we will ever run into each other either unless we do the spring nationals in March. Those are in Nevada.


----------



## brentonchad

Do either of you have problems getting the tracks to allow you to come in and sell or are most pretty open with this?

If we do this then we would be running the KS, MO, OK tracks with the sprint cars. 

Chad


----------



## kepps2813

I don't have a problem at our track but I don't have a trailer set up mine is from word of mouth after doing our own shirts.The Hoosier guys bring a trailer when the sprints come in. The set up right out side of the track entrance making them easy to reach for the pit and stand areas. I wish I had a trailer and could travel to the shows I know there is money in it, but with racing the shows it makes it just to hard. Infact to the point of toying with the idea of selling my machine. Im sure if you contacted the tracks you were interested in something could be worked out. Good Luck Karen


----------



## akaratemom

How much do you guys pay on the average to be vendors at the tracks?


----------



## Newsuan

Hello, I'm sorry I don't know what would be good for you, cause I have the same problem. I have a small business in my store. Anybody know anything about the Brother GT-541. Need all the help I can get


----------



## outlawembroidery

I give the track a percentage, from 5% to 20% of the sales or I just pay them a fee and what I make is mine. But if I do youth sports I post that we donate back like $2 to $5 that goes to the youth program and then I give them a cut of the over all sales. Going to be chasing the fire crews around this year here in Montana. They like T-Shirts from each fire they work on.


----------



## DAGuide

I live in Orlando and just saw on the news the projections for the Daytona 500. It is the 50th year and they are expecting over 250,000 fans to visit the track this week. A beer vendor expects to average $15,000 - $20,000 in sales a day. They did not say what the licensed apparel vendors are expecting, but I imagine they are going to do pretty well.


----------



## outlawembroidery

Well long story short That is how I got into the mobile thing I thought that I would follow the NASCAR curcit around with my trailer and do embroidery. sounds great but I had a rude awaking the fees that they want to park anywhere close to the track starts around $ 5000.00 for the race weekend There is noway that I could sell enough product just to pay expenses. Thoses guys that are there are selling premade Team items T-Shirts, caps, jackets, ect. no custom stuff and most of the people there are looking for NASCAR stuff and we all know that you can't make any of that stuff (wink) those big guys sell anywhere from $35,000 to well over $100,000 worth the product in a weekend So they can afford to spend the The Big $$$$. So I knew that I could not play with the big boys in that market but I knew that I had a nitch and nobody else around here was offering this type of service.


----------



## Newsuan

Hello, I'm sorry I don't know what would be good for you, cause I have the same problem. I have a small business in my store. Anybody know anything about the Brother GT-541. Need all the help I can get. I don't know how to receive your answer.


----------



## kepps2813

I give tshirts to the lucky number drawing it helps them and is good advertising, as they always say a few time who its from.


----------



## DAGuide

Newsuan said:


> Hello, I'm sorry I don't know what would be good for you, cause I have the same problem. I have a small business in my store. Anybody know anything about the Brother GT-541. Need all the help I can get. I don't know how to receive your answer.


Check this link out - Screenprinting and Digital Garment Printing University This forum is full of Brother GT-541 users. They could easily answer your questions.


----------



## outlawembroidery

Well we kind of got off the subject Of what kind of printer would work the best for my application, It would spend most of its time in the shop, but would go in the trailer on the weekends, so looking for a machine that is going to be able to take some traveling abuse, moving in and out of trailer and going down the road (3 axle trailer rides real good) looking to buy a printer real soon. Anyone else doing shows with there printers where they move them, will be making somekind of cart to put the printer on to wheel in and out on. 
Thanks Jesse


----------



## kepps2813

I would have to say the one that i know might be others out there but the kiosk from owning one is easy to tape head down which is what you need to do for transporting. If you want a used one I can save you some money and sell you mine.


----------



## outlawembroidery

I think that we are going to go with the HM1 printer for in my trailer Is there anyone else out there taking these machines on the road ? Want to see if there are any problems with the machine from transporting from event to event


----------



## totalstitch

Outlaw, I would look into the Roland versaCAMM, its about the same cost as a DTG but you have alot more options with it, not only light color 100%cotton but 50/50, 100%polyester, (dark or Light) stickers, decals and more . we just got rid of our DTG as we were not very impressesed with it and had nothing but problems. here is a link Roland DGA Corporation - Products - VersaCAMM SP-300V 30" and SP-540V 54" Wide-Format Eco-Solvent Inkjet Printer/Cutter
We are in the process of purchasing one now. We have gotten samples and wash tested them to see how they held up and they still looked great afterwords. Hope this helps


----------



## fdsales

I had the same idea, but mostly inside locations where it's more climate controlled. I would be really concerned about the print heads clogging up in this type of outdoor environment where there's dust, heat, and humidity blowing around. These machines really need to be in climate controlled areas with controlled temp & humidity, as it doesn't take much to get the heads clogged up, especially when using white ink. There's nothing more frustating than have your machine go down while on location w/ orders stacked up & customers waiting. I would get some definate answer perhaps in writing from whatever company your purchasing the machine from as to what to expect in this type of outdoor environment. These machines are really picky about the surrounding environment, so this may be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## outlawembroidery

Totalstitch I was going to get that roland printer but the Roland Rep said that I could not take that printer in the trailer as They would void the warranty. So did you like the sample shirt you wash tested. How did the colors stand up aginst the DTG ? I guess I better get ahold of A DTG Rep other than a sales person that is not just trying sell me something to see if they think that it will print in the trailer. Thanks for the info


----------



## totalstitch

Outlaw

Yes the colors held up great on the prints and they also had much more detail then printing directly on the shirt. As far as the DTG for your business, it would be alot of work. If you were not using it on a daily basis, after each show you would have to bleed the ink out of the system, then at show time you would have to bleed the ink back into the system (I am not sure about the newer models that have the print cartriges, also as stated above you would have to secure the print head during travel, which may have been the concern for the Roland as well. The only other option I could suggest is the Chromablast which would be alot less money for the packages but would give you the same type of print as the DTG. I looked at the Chromablast samples they had at the ISS show from Sawgrass and they looked and felt like a DTG print, they didnt leave the coating from the paper like the standard heat transfers ( I didnt grab any samples though). Here is a link with some info http://www.silkscreeningsupplies.com/site/799934/product/R1800Tri-Brid , if you contacted them or any other supplier they may be able to send you some samples to test out for yourself.
I wish when I bought my DTG I would have done alot more research, but it just looked so easy at the show, thats why I have been researching so much this time. I am not knocking the DTG as it is a great idea and people do have success with them but it is not for everyone.
By the way nice set up you have.


----------



## fdsales

I would suggest you wait until the SGIA show in Atlanta in October. There you can view all the different types & mfgs mentioned in these threads, and see first hand each, and ask questions. Also, anything new to the digitial printing industry is usually introduced at this show, and they have a lot of great educational seminars also.


----------



## geoffstr

There are quite a few Flexi-Jet owners who have had great success takeing their printers out on the road.

Besides the standard graphic T-shirts, they are producing photoshirts and canvases (canvi?) at multiple outdoor locations.


----------



## BBDee

My wife and I have been doing signs, sublimation, screen printing and embroidery. I’m retiring in the next year. And we are planning to do something close to what you’re doing. I have looked at DTG for the pass year. Most say the moving, temp. and humidity will be a problem. Plus if you print on black you must be pretreated and print cost goes up. With sublimation you can print tee shirts, coffee cups, beer glasses and much, much more. Plus like us you print PHOTOS and they are photo quality. Printer and ink is 10% of the cost of a DTG. A used Epson 4000 on eBay I just got a second one for 500.00. But Conde has a new printer with ink that prints 11X17 for around 1000.00. Check out their web www.conde.com I have used them for years and customer support has been super. The one disadvantage to sublimation shirts is that it must be a sublimation shirt and they cost more from 4 to 5 dollars but I think time and quality makes it. We display a screen printed a preprinted heat trans and a sublimation shirt with the same print 90% take the sub. shirt.


----------



## outdoorplay

I see this post is 2 years old, but it came up in a search for something ells, so I thought I would add what I know to it, if you need help with your trailer Vending trailers.
I own a few different business and one of them is building custom trailers for most of the off road racing, form Class 1 Trophy trucks to Sprinter Vans for Motor Cross.

I will tell you this form being in the business of building custom trailers, a vending trailer and a DTG is not a grate Match unless you built the trailer knowing you where going to have DTG in it. 
because of the vibration you will have a head problem, but if you are going to go that way a Locking head is a must, I also would strongly suggest you go with a air suspension on all axles. it will add coast and wight, but it will ride like a Cadillac.


----------



## Deacon J

Good Morning

I am needing some transfers for a dirt track locally, They have sprint car, modifieds, stock cars and other dirt track events. I am having trouble finding transfer like they want. They are looking for a transfer with a car that looks like a cartoon version of the actual car in each event. Do you have any suggestions for such transfers. 

Thanks


----------



## akaratemom

We have been running our GT541 in a mobile operation for the last 2 years. We have a great vendor trailer, humidifier, and the printer sits on a "cushion" that keeps the vibration down. It has given us NO problems.


----------



## Printzilla

Deacon J said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I am needing some transfers for a dirt track locally, They have sprint car, modifieds, stock cars and other dirt track events. I am having trouble finding transfer like they want. They are looking for a transfer with a car that looks like a cartoon version of the actual car in each event. Do you have any suggestions for such transfers.
> 
> Thanks



Your best bet is to have an artist custom make you the design. Then have that design manufactured as a transfer from one of the various transfer companies.


----------



## brbpro

Nice Rig.
We do something simular with a 24' enclosed trailer. Embroidery,Transfers,Custom Sayings, Event Shirts,Vinyl and Custom Photo Apperal and plaques on site. Thinking of adding DTG but have
'nt found one I like yet


----------



## outdoorplay

don't know if anyone needs a vending trailer, but I am selling our personal one, double stacker 30" v-nose, tong trailer. 3 hydraulic doors and barn doors on both ends, makes int's own in-closure for when the weather gets bad and works well for hot days to keep you out of the sun. 2 work station and it has a tone of storage


giving it a way At $20k 
pm me if you would like any info on it.


----------



## bonniesemb

Hi Jesse,
I am in Texas and looking to get into the mobile embroidery as well. I have been in business since 2000, but we are relocating as we retire. Did you customize the inside of your trailer yourself, or did you have someone do it. It looks so good. 
Bonnie


----------



## brbpro

This is what we use for events of all kinds, Cad-Cut Event Shirts and Oneliners, Custom Photo Shirts,Plaques,Mugs etc, Sublimation and we have two Embroidery machines in here For doing just about anything a customer might want. Anyone interested in it we might make a deal, Just Email for more info.


----------



## bonniesemb

Do you have a picture of the inside of the trailer? I can't imagine how you have it set up. If you are interested in selling it, I possibly could be interested. If you could give me some more information...size of trailer, tire condition, and price. What all is included, etc. I really would like to see how you have it set up and how much room is in it. You can email me with any other info.
Thanks!


----------

